# General > Recommendations >  Joiner wanted

## clover

in need of a joiner does anyone have any recommendations

----------


## donnick

Hi i have had work done  by Cragie joinery very good standerd of work his number is 07840028996

----------


## david

> Hi i have had work done by Cragie joinery very good standerd of work his number is 07840028996


Have to agree-Alan is a very good joiner.

----------


## YummyMummy

Barry Stewart Joinery
01955 606649

Excellent, reliable, friendly and professional

----------


## guitarzan

Martin Polson Joinery is well worth a shout - 07912054598.

----------


## nevergiveup

Nicol Maclean is brilliant!  reliable,professional and excellent workmanship. telephone 07716318672

----------


## clover

thank you to all the recommendations :Smile:

----------

